# 1040 question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm doing my daughters taxes and havbe a question.She only has interest to 

declae as the FEIE takes care of her dutch salary.If after line 41 which has the 

total in parenthesis which I assume denote a - do I leave a 0 in block 42 as I 

don't have anything to subtract from it.

When you put an amount in parenthesis does that mean the amount is 

considered tor be minus?

Thanks for the help.

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Amounts in parens are negative. (It's an old accounting convention.)

If you've already taken her exemption, then either enter -0- in line 42, or just leave it blank. (It says to multiple the number of boxes checked on line 6 by the personal exemption amount. Anything times 0 is 0.) 

Starting with line 43, they say specifically to enter -0- if the result is less than 0.

Sounds like you're almost done!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I hope so.I think I have everything now so hopefully I can get these mailed next week.Could not have done it without your help.

Thanks again for all the info.

Bernie


Bevdeforges said:


> Amounts in parens are negative. (It's an old accounting convention.)
> 
> If you've already taken her exemption, then either enter -0- in line 42, or just leave it blank. (It says to multiple the number of boxes checked on line 6 by the personal exemption amount. Anything times 0 is 0.)
> 
> ...


----------

